

Users hack around SublimeText open bug when not addressed for years - bluehex
https://github.com/SublimeText/Issues/issues/27#issuecomment-66480303

======
snarkyturtle
When you the dev seems be only releasing a version every 6 months or so, what
else can you do?

------
ggreer
Sublime Text 2 and 3 have many bugs, including ones that only affect specific
platforms. If you're on OS X, `import ssl` works in the Sublime console, but
it throws an exception on Linux and Windows.[1] This can have far-reaching
effects, like fetching of HTTPS URLs breaking.

These sorts of issues make it really hard to write stable plugins, since the
only way to ensure stuff works everywhere is to manually test all six
combinations: Sublime Text 2 and 3 on OS X, Linux, and Windows.

1\.
[https://github.com/SublimeText/Issues/issues/177](https://github.com/SublimeText/Issues/issues/177)

